# BULLY BOO! WALK 2011. Cali.



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

For those of you who have asked of any upcomming shows In cali , I found this today thought I would pass on the info to anyone looking. Its a halloween thing for ANY breed dog owners and the money all goes to a great cause.

October 23rd woodward park

Save the date and get your dog costumes ready! Get ready to wear out your dog with a 2 mile walk around Woodward Park! ALL BREEDS WELCOME!

Walk for the cause and dress your doggie up in their best Halloween costume! After the walk, take your dog around to the vendors for dog trick or treats, and join in for our costume contest! All proceeds benefit the Fresno Bully Rescue.

You can sign up online here: Bully BOO! Walk 2011 Registration - Formstack

Only $15 per human, Event Tshirt & Raffle Entry Included!

Visit the Event Website: Welcome to Fresno Bully Rescue

Would you like your company to be a sponsor for this event and have your logo on our website & event tshirt? Sign Up Here: Bully BOO! Walk 2011 Tshirt Sponsorship - Formstack

Interested in having a booth at our event? Sign Up Here: Bully BOO! Walk 2011 Vendor Booth Registration - Formstack


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey angelbaby
That should draw a great crowd,and I look forward to pictures after the event.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I wish I could go henry  its really out of the way for me though , are you in that area? Im hoping someone on here will make it I agree would love to see pictures of all the doggies in costume.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey angelbaby
I'm in southern Ca-so cant make the Fresno show.We will be at the show in Lake Elsinore.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Ill be attending  i can update everyone pics.


----------

